# Let It Snow



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks like we may finally get some snow here in the mid-atlantic. So far this year has been a disappointment for snow lovers. Let it Snow! :dancingfo


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

NOAA is predicting 3"- 5" inches for us Sunday followed by freezing rain and sleet. It's only 3 F now, supposed to be 40 F by Monday. I like snow and cold crisp air. Don't need the freezing rain problems though.

Mark



Fairfield County Weather


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*a nice dump for us in Long island*

Pleasently surprised to find about 12" of snow in eastern Long Island...

No work as well...always a good thing..

Ducati


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

We've been getting an old fashioned winter the last couple of days. We got 14" of snow yesterday. Community 30 miles north got 24". Been snowing on and off today and we have another 5" in the drive.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The best part of what i did today was I got paid for it and I didnt have to work !! 

12" nice snowfall for Long Island...very busy today thats for sure..

pictures of my little Cub launching snow at least 70' without struggling 1/2 -3/4 throttle

Ducati


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man, that looks like a blast. Also chilly. Nice set-up though.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Duc,

Great pic, Nice Cub....but are you sure you didn't intentionally spread a bit more white stuff on that car?? LOL


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Whats on the car is from mother nature !! another car was behind it as well....I never blast my cars with the thrower...all types of rocks and dirt are in that snow...not enough room for these two cars in the garage...already very tight in there with 1 car, 2 bikes, 2 tractors, tools, etc...

I'm not liking being a snow man as much as I did when i was younger...had to clear in some cold temps ( for us) with wind chills below zero...I will be thinking a cab like a Sims for next year...

Ducati


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Got about 5-6" here in NY yesterday. To bad I am to sick to plow. Got hit with the flu REAL bad monday night. YUCK.


----------

